
AirPods Are a Tragedy - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neaz3d/airpods-are-a-tragedy
======
wil421
I just like the form factor and I’m willing to sacrifice quality if it means I
don’t have to wear a large Bose or Beats headphone. Not a fan of the necklace
style headphones the earbuds feel unnatural. Had mine over 18 months and use
them for conference calls when I work from home.

------
Isamu
The click-bait-iest article I've read in a long time. At least they put some
time into a barrage of every thing they could think of. It would be tiring
just to put together a refutation of every dodgy assertion.

>If AirPods are anything, they’re future fossils of capitalism.

Kinda sums it up.

